# Be careful with moving your PRO-1000 printer!



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 4, 2018)

According to this, if the printer senses movement, it initiates the same ink dump that you're "supposed" to do any time you transport the printer. This could mean several hundred dollars worth of ink dumped into the waste cartridge.

I love this printer, but it sure doesn't seem to make any compromises on print quality, even if it costs a ton of ink. Hopefully this would not happen if the printer is turned off and unplugged before moving it. Very glad to come across this, as I just ordered paper that will require using the manual feed tray on the back, and I might need to move the printer to access it better.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J216i4WHkXE


----------



## Talys (Apr 7, 2018)

Kit Lens Jockey said:


> According to this, if the printer senses movement, it initiates the same ink dump that you're "supposed" to do any time you transport the printer. This could mean several hundred dollars worth of ink dumped into the waste cartridge.
> 
> I love this printer, but it sure doesn't seem to make any compromises on print quality, even if it costs a ton of ink. Hopefully this would not happen if the printer is turned off and unplugged before moving it. Very glad to come across this, as I just ordered paper that will require using the manual feed tray on the back, and I might need to move the printer to access it better.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J216i4WHkXE



Just buy compatible ink from Amazon  It's been indistinguishable for me, and a tiny fraction of the price.


----------



## Kit Lens Jockey (Apr 8, 2018)

Why on earth would you buy third party inks? I spent $3000 on a camera, over $10,000 in lenses for that camera, several more thousand dollars traveling to all of the places I've taken photos, and $1000 on the printer to print my photos. So why, at the _very last_ step in the process of taking photos, would I cheap out and buy third party inks?? In fact I'd argue it's one of the worst places to compromise because part of a quality ink is its ability to not fade over time. So really, even if the print is indistinguishable right when it's printed, you have no clue how it will hold up over time. At least with something like a third party lens you can tell right up front how much of a compromise you made by going third party.

And I looked at third party inks for the PRO-1000 on amazon, they're $35 per cartridge, vs $60 for a Canon cartridge. That's not a tiny fraction of the price, that's a large fraction, over 1/2. And be aware that the 1000 has ink tanks internal to it, separate from the cartridges themselves, meaning that the ink does not flow straight from the cartridge to the head. So, whatever third party ink you use, you'd better hope it has no issues mixing with the factory ink, because it will be, internally in the printer.

And regardless of all of this, even if I was running third party inks, I would still not want the printer to decide it was time to purge all of them out of the printer just because I moved it, hence the reason to start this thread.


----------

